# Ruger 77/50



## Marlin_444 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey All, 

I just picked up a Ruger 77/50 and I wanted to see who shoots one, what loads you use and get some general input...










It's a good looking weapon and I really want to hold onto it but I have the trading jones nipping at me... 

I want to see what kind of 100 yard groupings I get out of it and decide after that.

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 8, 2010)

Hows the groups from that thing?


----------



## bluetick397 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just got one too and haven't shot it yet


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Hows the groups from that thing?



Not sure yet, it's sitting in the truck back in Atlanta; gotta get it to the Range and pop a few off...

Will letcha know...



bluetick397 said:


> i just got one too and haven't shot it yet



Is it the standard wood & blue?  I have a line on a Black Synthetic and or a Laminated Stock that may go on it depending on the groupings at the range...

I'll probably try 90 - 100 grains T-7 with 209's under some 270 PowerBelt Platinums (it'a 1 in 28 twist); but I have a Musket Nipple rig on it's way so I'll try that out too.

They came Factory with #11's but there was a Boat load of issues with those ("Miss Farz")... 

If you are like me (maybe not), if a gun misfires; I loose confidence and it's history so I have to put it through it's paces...

Are we havin any fun yet???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe I could go by and pick it up and take it to the range this weekend, while your busy, anything to help a buddy out.


----------



## jamesbond22_22 (Dec 9, 2010)

*77/50*

I have one that I picked up a good while back.  This gun has been the reason for me having no hair on my head one year.  I would diffinately change out the ignition system.  That #11 system will get you so frustrated.  I changed mine out to shoot 209primers and it has been great.  Cabelas use to sell the conversion kit, but no longer do.  A company out of Canada sells the kit now.  Well worth the investment.  This gun will group with the best of them.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 10, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Maybe I could go by and pick it up and take it to the range this weekend, while your busy, anything to help a buddy out.



Thanks John, but it's in the truck and headed to camp with me today; and heck the Musket Nipple & Tool showed up that a friend sent me so I'll pop a few of those through also while working up a load!



jamesbond22_22 said:


> I have one that I picked up a good while back.  This gun has been the reason for me having no hair on my head one year.  I would diffinately change out the ignition system.  That #11 system will get you so frustrated.  I changed mine out to shoot 209primers and it has been great.  Cabelas use to sell the conversion kit, but no longer do.  A company out of Canada sells the kit now.  Well worth the investment.  This gun will group with the best of them.
> 
> Hey JB;
> 
> ...


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 10, 2010)

I have one that I bought about 3 years ago. Shot a yearling doe with it at about 125 yds and hit her right in the boiler room.
The next one I shoot with it will be in the pumpkin.
Mine has the #11 primers ,I guess I should change it over.


----------

